

Remind YC:  It's Valentine's Day.  Don't forget the flowers and card for your s.o. - iamelgringo

I'm just saying, some of us can be a little forgetful of such things...
======
markbao
I was hoping that Hacker News would be the place that I wouldn't have to hear
about v-day.

You cruel, cruel man...

~~~
Scriptor
I'm with you on this one. Tonight, while couples are happily enjoying each
other's company, I will be eating dinner at a dining hall in my college.

~~~
theoneill
There's some corresponding girl who's going to be eating alone too. Why not
ask her to go have coffee with you afterward? Unless the college is Caltech,
in which case never mind.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
This was the key to ending my loneliness years ago. Once I realized that there
were great women who were just as alone as I was, I suddenly had motivation to
go out and look for them.

------
HeyLaughingBoy
I find it very satisfying that although my wife and I are getting divorced, I
can still kiss her good morning, wish her happy Valentine's day and tonight
I'll probably tell her to have a good time on her date as I hug her goodbye!

Nothing about our relationship has ever really been conventional :-)

Flowers? Card? Good sentiment, but I'd try something from the heart:
paintball, horseback ride, hot air balloon trip, have the in-laws watch the
kids while you two disappear to the sleazy motel around the corner for a few
hours, or just bake him/her a huge chocolate cake and eat it naked in front of
the fireplace with a nice Zinfandel.

~~~
kirse
That first sentence was so depressing. Are you really being serious?

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
I am absolutely serious! Why do you find it depressing? I think it's a
celebration of who we are that we're able to give each other what that person
really wants.

Valentine's Day should be about love for those around you and she and I love
each other. We just shouldn't be married and we're lucky to have figured that
out before we began to hate each other.

~~~
pgebhard
Ideally, that "figuring out" would have happened before the marriage part, no?

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
The real world is far from an ideal situation!

------
cperciva
Significant other? Is that one of the things that come along with taking VC
funding?

There's a reason people say that the most important thing for a bootstrapper
to have is a good divorce lawyer. :-)

~~~
fallentimes
He must mean co-founder.

------
jrockway
> It's Valentine's Day. Don't forget the flowers and card for your s.o.

Are you only supposed to care about your S.O. one day a year? Shouldn't you be
nice _every_ day?

~~~
eggnet
I suggest not buying flowers and a card daily.

------
truebosko
Sitting on the dining room table waiting for her return from work, then we're
off to dinner + dancing :)

~~~
maxniederhofer
You're sitting on the table? Not sure she'll like that.

------
unalone
Hey, if we're on the topic of a Valentine's Day thread, I figure I'll ask a
question that's never been worth an Ask HN: how do you start-up people deal
with relationships when you spend a lot of your time intensely focused on the
work you're doing or want to do?

~~~
jacoblyles
Keep in mind that I'm not in a startup yet, but I have worked in several
intense jobs and professions in the past. It is my opinion that you should
never regularly put in more than 10 hours a day except for the occasional
short crunch period. It is also my opinion that one day per week should have
no more than 4 hours of work in it. That should give you a few hours for
dinner and a movie on a fairly regular basis.

I just don't think it's valuable to put in more time than that in the long
run. Does anybody disagree?

~~~
unalone
I'm not in a startup either, but my thought has always been, you put as much
effort in as interests you. The goal is to get an idea good enough to make you
want to obsess over it.

I guess my problem is that I keep hoping I'll meet a girl who feels the same
way. Every girlfriend I've had has been less intense (I think that's the word
I want?), and as a result when I get into these moods where I want to write
for 8 hours straight, or code like mad, or whatever, she doesn't understand.
And then, in turn, they never have these moments that I do, where you pour
yourself into something and suddenly have something magical and your own.

I hope there're girls like that: I've met a few guys like that, but never
girls. A guy can dream, I guess.

------
Zoasterboy
FORGET cards and flowers, I'm BUILDING a gift. Right now.

------
ensignavenger
Singles Awareness Day? Bah, Humbug!

~~~
unalone
Do I smell a Hacker News-based dating site around the corner?*

*I really, really hope not.

------
ljlolel
If you don't have a significant other today: www.goodcrush.com

</shameless plug>

~~~
jrockway
That doesn't really solve the problem of not knowing anyone to date.

------
chris_l
Insensitive clod! ;)

------
utx00
so you do hallmark holidays?

